
Could a Math Formula Save Species From Extinction? - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/1721447/could-a-math-formula-save-species-from-extinction?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fastcompany/headlines+(Fast+Company+Headlines)
======
drallison
A summary without much more than a conclusion citing another article which
contains much the same information but citing the researchers (but not their
paper). It's a research project just to understand why the conclusion is
justified.

